# 1stTime ever to the Range - 56k Warning



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

OK be gentle guys but the attached is the evidence of my first range visit ever. Purchased the XD45 Service about a week ago and attached are my paper punches...

The silhouette on the right was the backstop for all the smaller targets except for the head shots they were direct....The small targets were all taped to the same place on the silhouette. You can see where the majority went by the big gaping hole... The one on the left is from about 30ft....
The small targets were mostly from 15ft with various different brands of ammo. Interestingly enough the brand I shot best was Collins Cartridge (new loads, I haven't shot the reloads yet) I ran through about 170 rds and had a BLAST (pardon the pun)...
Also attached is my baby and my Fobus Mag Holder


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, you have a long way to go, but the journey will be fun. I'm mainly impressed that you chose an XD45 for your first gun. It was a great choice.

Now...slow down. Load 5 in a magazine and keep that front sight on the bulls eye through that long trigger pull. Smoothness is your goal, and the smoother you are the faster and more accurate you will be. By the time you get a thousand rounds through it, the trigger will be getting pretty sweet, and you will be shooting better than that at 15 *yards*. :smt023


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

Not bad imo..... Did better than I did at the same distance my first time out.....


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Sounds fun.

My first piece of advice would also be... s l o w d o w n.

If this is your first gun, everything you learn now will be hard to get rid of, including bad habits, so shoot slow and steady. Go for one ragged hole. Once you get good trigger control, recoil management and good shooting stance down, you'll have a good base to build on.

Shoot Safe


----------

